# Nigerian dwarf goats what are they like?



## country farm girl (Aug 1, 2012)

I have been thinking for getting this breed for awhile now but I can't seem to find much info on them!! so I thought I would ask all of you!! Are they screamers when they are in heat like the nubians are?  What is the temperament of the doe and buck, are they prone to head butting? and how do i deal with the HORNS?!?!?! How old do they have to be to disbud them?  there a way to keep them from doing it to me? Can I "AI" the does if I decide not to keep a buck? Can a 48 inch high fencing keep them in? How many babys do they have? how much milk do they give you per day? And any other Q's you think need to be answered for me, PLEASE SAY SO!!!


----------



## country farm girl (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh, and has anyone have a  Pygmy Nigerian dwarf cross doe? I ask as some one I know has a little doe for sale. The same Q's I asked of the pure nigerian, I would like answered on the cross as well.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 1, 2012)

Nigerian Dwarf goats are amazing little critters.  So to answer your questions:
1.  If you google Nigerian Dwarf Goats you should find tons of info on the Internet.
2.  As with any goat, some can be louder than others.  I don't have any "screamers" (and I have about 30 does and 7 bucks).  Some girls will talk to you when they are in heat and stare longingly at any available buck they can see.  I did have one doe that was a screamer when she was in heat, but it sure did make it easy for me knowing when to get her to the buck.  
3.  They have great temperaments.  I've never had an aggressive animal and wouldn't tolerate one if I did.  Mine just expect lots of lovin' when I'm at the barn.
4.  All goats do head butting with each other.  I've never had one butt me or even act like they wanted to. 
5.  We disbud all of our babies so we don't have any with horns.
6.  Bucklings are disbudded between 3 and 5 days old.  Doelings are disbudded whenever I can feel their horn buds pop through.  Usually anywhere from 10 days to a couple of weeks.  Some might have to be disbudded earlier and that's why you want to check them every day.
7.  Yes, you can AI does.
8.  Good fencing is a must since they are small.  We use 5' 2x4" welded wire fencing and never had one go over or under.  Just remember not to put something by the fence that they can use to vault themselves over.  Generally, if your goats have everything they need inside the fence, they won't be too interested in getting out.
9.  Nigerians can have anywhere from 1 to 6 kids, with 5 and 6 not being very common.  The most I've had here are quads.
10.  The quantity of milk they produce really depends on whether they are from great milk lines or not.  A good milking doe should produce about 2 quarts a day at least.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 1, 2012)

country farm girl said:
			
		

> Oh, and has anyone have a  Pygmy Nigerian dwarf cross doe? I ask as some one I know has a little doe for sale. The same Q's I asked of the pure Nigerian, I would like answered on the cross as well.


A Pygerian will be pretty much the same as the Nigerian but as they grow, might be a little thicker boned.  They may not give as much milk as the straight ND either but we milk both our pygmy and our NDs and have more than enough milk to go around from both.


----------



## cindyg (Aug 1, 2012)

I have an ND doe, an ND buck and a Pygora/ND cross.  All of them just lovely.  The buck in particular is so friendly and loving, he would stand for hours being scratched.  He still tries to get in my lap.  I am not milking yet, hoping the girls are bred right now.  They are very curious and will get into anything they can, especially the chicken coop!  Mine are not in the least noisy, till they hear the back door open and then they are lined up at the fence calling.  I say go for it, you won't be sorry.


----------



## Fluffygal (Aug 1, 2012)

They are adorable.
Rufus is my ND whether. He does get rowdy so I do have to watch him when in the pen.
Bella is my shy but sweet Pygmy.
Oreo is their daughter. She is 5 months old.

Rufus was a buck when I got him. He got to pass his genes before I had him fixed.

I love my little goats and do want to add a pure ND doe to my herd.

I love that the way they look and how friendly they are.
All of mine have horns.


----------



## country farm girl (Aug 1, 2012)

Fluffygal said:
			
		

> They are adorable.
> Rufus is my ND whether. He does get rowdy so I do have to watch him when in the pen.
> Bella is my shy but sweet Pygmy.
> Oreo is their daughter. She is 5 months old.
> ...


So there is no problem with horns and you? I ask as I am seeing some with horns for sale and am trying to get them, but I know my mom does not think that it will be safe with me having goats with horns. I had a sheep ram butting me when he was older, he did not have horns thank god but this she will use for me not to get them! What can I say to her to let me get them?


----------



## lilhill (Aug 1, 2012)

The first Nigerians I had were horned.  There were occasional bruises from  one goat getting mad at another one and I happened to be in the way.  Never had one intentionally hurt me.  But accidents do happen and the horned bucks especially know they have horns and we spent a small fortune keeping the fences repaired.  Since we went hornless, that isn't a problem.


----------



## Fluffygal (Aug 3, 2012)

Rufus is not very trustworthy when he decides to get wound up. He does not pay attention to who he nails with his horns. Therefore, I do have to be careful with him and watch out for when he switches to turd mode.

The girls have horns but are really sweet in nature. I am more trusting of them. 
However, goats are like kids when having fun as they forget to be careful sometimes...so you do have to be mindful of watching them.

I like the look of the horns and the horns act as part of their natural cooling system. As it gets so hot down here it just makes sense to let them keep em. 

I am still a newbie at having goats; but, I think learning to pick up on your animals cues as to their mood and knowing how they react to different situations can help you both have a more enjoyable friendship.


----------

